# Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Moin,

ich habe nach längeren Überlegungen beschlossen,
mein System (teilweise) unter Wasser zu setzten.

Gekühlt werden sollen Q9550 E0 und die NB des P5Q-Deluxe, 
meine GTX 260 wird vom HR-03 GTX gekühlt,
Mosfets und SB bekommen vielleicht Kühler von Thermalright
spendiert.

Nun hatte ich eigentlich vor, die WAKÜ in meinem Antec 902
unterzubringen, jedoch ist das aus Platzgründen nur sehr bedingt
möglich. 

Also muss ein anderes Gehäuse her:

Ein Auge geworfen habe ich auf das TJ-07 von Silverstone,
wenn ich das Gehäuse sehe, fange ich echt an zu sabbern 

Meine Zusammenstellung, sie ist auf den Einbau ins TJ-07 bezogen:
(Hoffe, der Link geht)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Ein Überbrückungsstecker ist mitgeliefert (TJ-07)

Der Radiator soll dort hin, wo die Festplattenkäfige 
sitzen, meine Festplatte wird mit Scythe Quite Drive
ausgestattet in einen 5,25 Zoll Schacht wandern.

Was sagt ihr dazu, habe ich etwas vergessen / etwas falsches
Ausgewählt, gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge ? 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus,

Infin1ty


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

1. falsches Unterforum
2. Ich würde es so machen https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b640864696800b9bfda3cb7ff66ed9e6
3. Bei Fragen einfach fragen.


----------



## nemetona (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Unterforum korrigiert


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Okay, danke, dann werde ich es so machen.

Eine Frage habe ich noch:

Du hast jetzt 4 Federschellen ausgewählt, brauche ich nicht :

2 * CPU
2* NB
2* RADI
2* Pumpe

Also 8

Ich denke, dass ich mich da irre, aber Fragen kann man ja 

Den Adapter brauche ich nicht, Lüftersteuerung ist vorhanden.

Jetzt sieht es so aus:

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c7bbb4b858e7e12d3c8b7741600d191d



> Unterforum korrigiert


Nächstes Mal doppelt prüfen


----------



## Chrissi (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Den dicken Radi brauchst du nicht. EinMagicool ist nur 2-3°C schlechter.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041
Und er kostet gerade mal die Hälfte.


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Danke für den Tipp, aber die 30 Euro kratzen mich jetzt wenig,
bei dem Preis der Zusammenstellung 

Werde wahrscheinlich so bestellen, aber die Frage mit den
Federschellen beschäftogt mich noch.


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

@Chrissi
Ich denke, bei der Dicken Radi hat man viel mehr Resevern nachoben. Vielleicht für noch eine Graka oder eine Stärkeren Prozessor.


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Das Schweigen zu der Frage mit den Federschellen interpretiere
ich mal folgendermaßen:

4 reichen, richtig ?


----------



## Madz (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Wie sieht der Warenkorb nach den Korrekturen aus?


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Werde noch eine Lüftersteuerung dazubestellen, 
meine Jetzige ist vorne Blau 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Madz (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Lass die Lüftersteuerung weg und bestell dir eine Aquastream XT Ultra! Die ist viel komfortabler.  Außerdem würde ich gleich den Feser Quad bestellen (soviel ich weiss) auch ins TJ07.


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ich muss sagen, 700 Euro sind mein absolutes Limit.

Will ja nicht zu viel vom Konfigeld verprassen ()

Die Aquastream XT Ultra wollte ich am Anfang auch nehmen, 
die Laing finde ich aber geiler.

Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, also,
warum ist die Ultra besser ?

Edit: Soll ich es so bestellen:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a666834410e4d3efdb5097cb27f3063e


----------



## Chrissi (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Mach es so.
Ein Quad passt ja auch rein.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Madz (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Vergleich einfach mal die Funktionsliste der Ultra mit der Laing:

Funktionsvergleich



Ultra


Automatische Frequenzanpassung
Aquabus
Manuelle Frequenzanpassung
Entlüftungsmodus
Rotationserkennung
Konfigurierbarer Tachosignalausgang
Manuell konfigurierbarer Lüfterausgang
Externer Temperatursensor
Interner Wassertemperatursensor
Frei konfigurierbare Kalibierkurve
Temperaturgeregelter Lüfterausgang
Anschluss Durchflusssensor
 

Laing:


Pumpe


Mit der Ultra kannst du alle deine Lüfter steuern. Standardmässig zwar nur 6w, aber damit noch steigerbar:
Aqua Computer Webshop - poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquaero und aquastream XT 53078


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

So habe ich vor, es zu bestellen:

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/747255c703e160b52f6c52cd0d693805


----------



## nemetona (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Die Aquastream XT Ultra macht mit ihren ganzen Features aber nur Sinn, wenn sie genau in diesen Umfang genutzt werden, ansonsten fährt man mit einer Kombination aus Pumpe und Aquaero besser und flexibler.

Du benötigst für die Ultra einen Ein- und Auslassadapter.


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Endgültige Zusammenstellung:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

So bestellen ?


----------



## nemetona (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ist ganz Ok, ich persönlich würde die NB gegen S-Flex tauschen.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Federbandschellen brauchst du doch nicht so viele, oder?
Hast doch nur 4 Winkel, und die Perfect Seals halten auch so (hab sie selber verbaut)
Oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



> Ist ganz Ok, ich persönlich würde die NB gegen S-Flex tauschen.


Du meinst Lüfter, oder  Naja, ich denke die Noiseblocker
sind leise genug.

Die 8 Federbandschellen sind nur zur Sicherheit 

Da du sagst "ganz okay", meine Frage:

Wann wäre sie perfekt 

Ich werde es mal so bestellen.

So wird jetzt bestellt:

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4e71a214d5763b12b78e7f1bcaacada4

Danke an alle, die sich an diesem Thread beteiligt haben !


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wann wäre sie perfekt



Wenn du wieder den HK 3.0 LT in den Warenkorb aufnehmen würdest, da der einiges Billiger is und bringt fast die selbe Leistung wie die Cu Variante.
Dann wäre es in meinen Augen perfekt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

- Die Federbandschellen sind nur für die Winkel.
- Ich habe auch ne Lüftersteuerung und habe trotzdem Adapter für die Lüfter. Damit alle Lüfter über einen Anschluss gleich schnell geregelt werden können. Da du jetzt ne AS XT ultra hast wirst du so einen Adapter erstrecht benötigen. Ausser du hast noch keinen.



> da der einiges Billiger is und bringt fast die selbe Leistung wie die Cu Variante.


Nicht fast sondern die gleiche. 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c3ab62b3a7d9094bdce927ae2d46ae8b


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Okay, also so:

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/db5d9ed985a60310d9bbef4eaf79f253


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Statt der Zalman würde ich die Scythe Kaze Server nehmen.

Wozu "Coolplex / Plexiac Befestigungsschrauben M6"?


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Zum Verschrauben des AGBs.

Wie könnte ich ihn sonst montieren ?
Heißklebe oder was ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ist alles beim AGB dabei. Lesen hilft.  Ich würde die Plexi Halterungen gegen diese tauschen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Halterung für 50mm Behälter POM schwarz mit Sicherheitsbügel (1 Stück) 46033 .


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Zum Verschrauben des AGBs.
> 
> Wie könnte ich ihn sonst montieren ?
> Heißklebe oder was ?



Mit dem beiliegenden Zubehör.



> 2x Halteklammern inkl. Schrauben/Mutter/Unterlegscheiben


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ah, okay 

Also so:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

So bestellen ?


----------



## Madz (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Mit der Aquastream brauchst du die Kaze Server nicht mehr. Nur noch sowas hier:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquaero und aquastream XT Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquaero und aquastream XT 52132


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Vielleicht will er ja noch Gehäuselüfter etc damit regeln.


----------



## Madz (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Geht doch mit der Aquastream XT.


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



> Geht doch mit der Aquastream XT.


Die Lüfter will ich unabhängig davon, ob die Software
gestartet ist, regeln können.

Mit der Bestellung muss ich eh noch 2 Wochen warten,
meine Mutter muss wieder mal nerven...

"Wir schauen erstmal, was du in Mathe und Französisch
schreibst..." 

In 1 1/2 Wochen schreiben wir die Arbeiten, + 1 Woche Korrektur..


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Wenn er 3x XL2 an die Pumpe hängt ist die Pumpe am Lüfterausgang ausgelastet. Dann werden die Lüfter immer gleich geregelt.



> Die Lüfter will ich unabhängig davon, ob die Software
> gestartet ist, regeln können.


Die Aquasuite muss nicht laufen. Wenn du die Radilüfter über die Kaze Server regeln willst ist die AS XT Ultra unnötig, ausser du willst noch einen Durchflusssensor anschliessen. Da reicht auch die AS XT Standard und ein Temperatursensor fürs Wasser.


----------



## Madz (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Die Pumpe macht das automatisch.  Einmal einstellen und nie wieder darum kümmern.


KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wenn er 3x XL2 an die Pumpe hängt ist die Pumpe am Lüfterausgang ausgelastet. Dann werden die Lüfter immer gleich geregelt.



Deswegen das Poweramp.


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Lüftersteuerung wird trozdem mitbestellt, ich werde ja noch andere Lüfter Regeln.

Jetzt noch en paar Kleinteile, fertig.

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e6e0067acdc7c96b6ea02beed779552a


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Endgültige Zusammenstellung:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

So wird in ca. *3 Wochen* () bestellt.


----------



## Madz (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

SO würde ich es bestellen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

@ Infinity 

Deine erste Bestellung wie du sie dir zusammengestellt hast mit der Laing und den Cool aussehenden Black-nickel Schraubanschlüssen war völlig in ORDNUNG ! 

Ausser vielleicht für den CPU-Kühler Tüllen nehmen sprich zwei , weil es mit den von dir ausgesuchten 16mm Schlauch nicht passen kann . 

Ansonsten bis auf paar Feinheiten - Zubehör hat alles gepasst     mfg 

Lass dir hier nichts aufschwatzen.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Hm, beim Thema Triple oder Quad bin ich mir noch nicht 100 %ig sicher.

Ich denke nicht, dass sich bei NB und CPU im Kreislauf ein Triple lohnt,
wenn irgendwann mal eine Graka mit einbezogen wird, kaufe ich einen Dual Radi dazu, Platz genug ist im TJ-07 (Sabber  ) vorhanden 

Werden die Temps merklich sinken, also mit nem Quad im Vergleich zum
Triple Radi ?



> Deine erste Bestellung wie du sie dir zusammengestellt hast mit der Laing und den Cool aussehenden Black-nickel Schraubanschlüssen war völlig in ORDNUNG !
> 
> Ausser vielleicht für den CPU-Kühler Tüllen nehmen sprich zwei , weil es mit den von dir ausgesuchten 16mm Schlauch nicht passen kann .
> 
> ...



Okay, danke.

Also Tüllen für CPU und NB, Rest Schraubanschlüsse ?


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

und wie ich grad sehe , solltest du bei den Anschraubtüllen nicht mal Probleme bekommen beim CPU Kühler.    mfg

PS: Oder willst du die Optik des teuren Gehäuses mit Plexiglasscheibe und Blick auf deine Wasserkühlung mit schwulen Federbandschellen versauen ? ^^ Und so einen wirklich nicht ansehbaren Klotz von Pumpe? ........... Überleg es dir nochmal......


Und wenn du Geld sparen willst kannste die Überwachungstools weglassen . Druck macht die Laing genug . Brauch man nicht überwachen . Und wegen der Wassertemp , kannst du separate Sensoren kaufen für ca 7 € . Wers brauch. Aber wer will schon ständig auf ein Display schauen wo immer die selben Temperaturen angezeigt werden. Wenn du es wissen willst kauf dir ein Einstichthermometer , und miß direkt im AGB , ist eh genauer . Dazu die Luft ..fertig , dann weisst du was deine WaKü leistet.


----------



## Madz (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hm, beim Thema Triple oder Quad bin ich mir noch nicht 100 %ig sicher.
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass sich bei NB und CPU im Kreislauf ein Triple lohnt,
> wenn irgendwann mal eine Graka mit einbezogen wird, kaufe ich einen Dual Radi dazu, Platz genug ist im TJ-07 (Sabber  ) vorhanden
> ...


 Das P/L eines XSPC Quad ist auf jeden Fall besser als eines Triple. Guck mal, ein zusätzlicher Single XSPC würde mal eben 50€ kosten. Mit dem Quad bekommst du ihn für 25€. 
Dazu kannst du die Lüfter noch weiter runterregeln.





Infin1ty schrieb:


> Okay, danke.
> 
> Also Tüllen für CPU und NB, Rest Schraubanschlüsse ?


Du kennst unsern "Am besten Dauer-OFF" noch nicht. Er meint immer alles besser zu wissen.  Hör nicht auf ihn!

*Schau doch mal was dich Verschraubungen kosten:*



4,99/Schraubanschluss
Tüllen 1,89/Anschluss
*
Welchen Schlauch kannst du verwenden?*

Verschraubungen:



16/10

Tüllen:



11/8 (mit würgen, aber geht)
13/10
16/10
16/11 (mit Schellen)
Also welches ist nun die bessere Anschlussart?


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Also Tüllen für CPU und NB, Rest Schraubanschlüsse ?



Tüllen nur wenn es keine andere Lösung gibt . NB weiß ich jetzt nicht welche  S-A da  passen .


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Beim Argument Preis stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu,
jedoch sprechen mich Schraubanschlüsse mehr an.
Außerdem fühle ich mich als WAKÜ Neuling mit Schraub-
Anschlüssen einfach sicherer

Die vielen Funktionen der Ultra Version werde ich eh nich nutzen
können, die Lüfter werde ich manuell regeln und gut ist.
Also Standart Version oder Laing ?

Ich werde wohl die Laing nehmen, aus preislichen und optischen
Gründen.

Vielleicht werde ich die Entscheidung noch bereuen, aber
ich finde, solche Erfahrungen sollte man selber machen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Trozdem einen besonderen Dank an dich, Madz 

Vielleicht werde ich daraus ein Tagebuch machen, 3 Wochen Zeit habe ich ja noch.


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Madz schrieb:


> Du kennst unsern "Am besten Dauer-OFF" noch nicht. Er meint immer alles besser zu wissen.  Hör nicht auf ihn!
> 
> Also welches ist nun die bessere Anschlussart?




Nur weil du hier immer On bist , brauchst du mich nicht für blöd hinstellen , mich wunderts echt das du ihm kein G48 von der Tanke aus dem Autozubehör empfohlen hast . Bist du Vertreter für Tüllen ?


----------



## Madz (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



> Außerdem fühle ich mich als WAKÜ Neuling mit Schraub-
> Anschlüssen einfach sicherer


Kann ich verstehen,. Es ging mir lange auch so. Mittlerweile bin ich von der einfacheren Handhabung und der Optik der Tüllen überzeugt. Und aus Sicherheitsgründen, muss man nicht auf Verschraubungen umstiegen. Perfect Seal Tüllen halten sehr, sehr fest.

Wie oft habe ich mir schon die FInger an Wund geschraubt... mit einer Tülle steckst du den Schlauch auf, klemmst evtl. noch schnell die Schelle drüber und fertig.




> Nur weil du hier immer On bist , brauchst du mich nicht für blöd hinstellen , mich wunderts echt das du ihm kein G48 von der Tanke aus dem Autozubehör empfohlen hast . Bist du Vertreter für Tüllen ?


Daß ich (und damit stehe ich nicht allein) dich und deine Art nicht mag, wirst du mittlerweile gerafft haben. ALso bitte, nimm die Hände von der Tastatur und stfu.


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

@ Infinity 

Hast du dir schonmal die Laing-Pro-AGB angeschaut oder willst du unbedingt diesen AGB?


Madz mit seinen wunden Fingern ^^ alles klar , Kommt höchstens vom viele Leute zutexten hier im Forum ^^


----------



## Madz (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Manchmal weiss ich wirklich nicht, wieso wir uns über 2 Seiten die Mühe machen jemanden zu beraten und dann kommt jemand und haut wieder alles um. 


@ Infinity

Schmeiss mal die Gummientkoppler aus dem Korb! Die DInger sind nutzlos, da die Mischung viel zu hart ist. Das Shoggy Sandwich reicht. Am besten mit Tesa Spiegelklebeband im Case befestigen.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ich würde ganz gerne den von mir ausgewählten nehmen,
der Laing Aufsatz - AGB spricht mich nicht an 



> Besonderheit: Plexideckel
> Der Pro-Deckel ist nicht vormontiert! Befestigungspuffer bitte extra bestellen.


Deswegen 



> Manchmal weiss ich wirklich nicht, wieso wir uns über 2 Seiten die Mühe machen jemanden zu beraten und dann kommt *jemand* und haut wieder alles um.



Die vielen Extrafunktionen der Aquastream brauche ich nicht, wie gesagt, ich bin Anfänger


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

bei der Laing-Pro-AGB wird alles mit geliefert , was du brauchst ist ein Inbusschlüssel zu selberzusammenschrauben . Aber egal , da dieser deinen optischen Erwartungen eh nicht genügt. 

mfg

PS: hier ist alles dabei http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p734_Laing-DDC-Pumpe-12V-Pro-AGB.html


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Du hast mich überzeugt 

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2ad103c7f9a433de6b906992f06452be


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich würde ganz gerne den von mir ausgewählten nehmen,
> der Laing Aufsatz - AGB spricht mich nicht an



Wenn die Laing das Gehäuse unter Vibration setzen soll kannste gerne so verschrauben, da hast du dann Richtig Spaß an dem Lärm.

Das Schoggy Sanwich is da einiges besser, es dämmt auch das Sirren der Pumpe und macht sie damit relativ leise (meine Laing is so laut wie meine Festplatte), am bessten klebst du es mir Klettband am Gehäuseboden fest.


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

War halt ein Tip


----------



## Madz (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich würde ganz gerne den von mir ausgewählten nehmen,
> der Laing Aufsatz - AGB spricht mich nicht an
> 
> Deswegen
> ...


Du weisst garnicht wie komfortabel eine "Einmal einstellen und vergessen" Lüftersteuerung ist. 

Dazu der Wassertemperatursensor. Sehr hilfreich, wenn es darum geht, Kühlproblemen auf die Spur zu kommen. Allein dies müsstest du normal mit 10€ Extra bezahlen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



On/OFF schrieb:


> War halt ein Tip



Deine "Tips" sind für die Tonne. 

@ Infinyti 

Hau diese Blöden Verschraubungen aus dem Warenkorb, Perfect Seal Tüllen und 16/10 Schlauch sind einwandfrei.



Madz schrieb:


> Du weisst garnicht wie komfortabel eine "Einmal einstellen und vergessen" Lüftersteuerung ist.



Kenn ich. Gerade mit dem Aquaero, einfach genial.


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wenn die Laing das Gehäuse unter Vibration setzen soll kannste gerne so verschrauben, da hast du dann Richtig Spaß an dem Lärm.
> 
> Das Schoggy Sanwich is da einiges besser, es dämmt auch das Sirren der Pumpe und macht sie damit relativ leise (meine Laing is so laut wie meine Festplatte), am bessten klebst du es mir Klettband am Gehäuseboden fest.



Schoggy ist schon besser. Aber warum ist deine so laut wie eine Festplatte , ich würde sie umtauschen wenn du noch Garantie hast , ansonsten mal putzen und suchen wo der Lärm herkommt.


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

@ Infinty , ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen  

mfg


----------



## Madz (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Du hilfst uns am besten damit, wenn du dich aus den Wakü-Beratungen heraushälst und die Forenregeln beachtest. (Doppelposts sind verboten)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Madz schrieb:


> Du hilfst uns am besten damit, wenn du dich aus den Wakü-Beratungen heraushälst und die Forenregeln beachtest. (Doppelposts sind verboten)



Madz ich geb dir vollkommen recht.

Infinyti bitte bestell den Warenkorb, wenn du eine Laing möchtest, so wie ich ihn jetzt gemacht habe.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/6c815c22a0fe071cca58f66bf8993f50

@ On/Off 

Jede Laing is etwas unteschiedlich von der Lautstärke her und mein Rechner Steht auf meinem Schreibtisch also is die Pumpe gerade mal 40 cm von meinem Gehör entfernt.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ich fühle ich gerade etwas überrumpelt, alle
durcheinander (nicht negativ gemeint)

Ich werde es so machen:

Laing Pumpe + AGB Aufsatz + Shoggy Sandwich

Das hatte ich auch von Anfang an vor, man schaue sich meinen 
letzten Warenkorb an 

Die Schraubanschlüsse nehme ich aus optischen Gründen,
sicher sind Tüllen einwandfrei, aber ICH als WAKÜ
Anfänger fühle mich sicherer (Betonung auf fühle )

Nur bei der Pumpe bin ich echt unentschlossen.

Aquastream: Alle möglichen Anschlüsse & Funktionen
-> automatische Lüfterregelung

Laing:
-> Optik, Preis

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/21e0e8bfd2a5e81b43685e571ef1ccc6


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> I
> Laing Pumpe + AGB Aufsatz + Shoggy Sandwich
> 
> Anfänger fühle mich sicherer (Betonung auf fühle )
> ...



Nimm Lieber nen Externen AGB gerade mit den Aufsatz AGBs is das so ne Sache. Wenn ich schon solche Mini AGBs sehe kommt mir das Grauen. 
Eine Wakü will ja auch befüllt werden mit so nem Mini Teil wirds lustig.

Ich hab meine Wakü auch erst seit drei Monaten und ich hab von anfang an schon PS Tüllen genommen.
Madz hat mir die Damals empfohlen. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit Undichtigkeiten usw.

Wenn du den Platz hast würde ich dir die Aquastream XT empfehen, da diese von haus aus schon Regelbar ist und einfach viele Extras bietet.
Bei der Laing sind halt viele Extrakosten versteckt (Deckel und Regelung).


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Nun gut, so siehts jetzt aus:

habe mich doch für die Tüllen entschieden.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/21e0e8bfd2a5e81b43685e571ef1ccc6


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Infinity nimm die Pro-AGB , du wirst est nicht bereuen , Größeren AGB brauchst du nicht , da es eh ein hermetisch abgeschlossener Kreislauf ist , und dadurch alles besser funktioniert , Studel- und Blasenbildung bleibt dadurch aus , weil alles aufeinander abgestimmt ist.

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Aufgrund des Mini AGBs wird das befüllen aber viel länger
dauern.

Die Sache mit dem AGB ist für mich gegessen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Infinity nimm die Pro-AGB , du wirst est nicht bereuen , Größeren AGB brauchst du nicht , da es eh ein hermetisch abgeschlossener Kreislauf ist , und dadurch alles besser funktioniert , Studel- und Blasenbildung bleibt dadurch aus , weil alles aufeinander abgestimmt ist.
> 
> mfg



Ich hoff du hast deinen Mora auch mit deinem Pro AGB befüllt, weil dann solltest du ja wissen wie oft man die Pumpe an und aus knipsen kann.
Warschein daher der Nick ON/OFF
Mich hats mit dem Magiccool Plexilac 150 AGB schon genervt.


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

man , ich sehe schon du unterschätzt die Leistung der Laing , die Pro entlüftet meinen Kreislauf in ca 15-20 sec , eher musst du dich beim Befüllen beeilen ^^

PS: anschalten , und gleich nachkippen ^^......... Die macht den AGB in 1-2 sec leer

bestell was Matsch sagt,  mir egal    Tüllen und Co und unnötiges Zeugs.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Mal zum befüllen, etc :

Ist es so richtig ?

1. AGB vollmachen.
2.Pumpe an
3. Immer weiter nachfüllen, bis sich der Füllstand im
AGB nicht mehr verändert.
4. AGB Zumachen, Pumpe an, laufen lassen.
5. Hin und her bewegen, bis keine Luftbläschen mehr zu sehen sind
6. AGB Vollmachen
7. Deckel zu
8. WAKÜ an und nach Lecks schauen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



On/OFF schrieb:


> man , ich sehe schon du unterschätzt die Leistung der Laing , die Pro entlüftet meinen Kreislauf in ca 15-20 sec , eher musst du dich beim Befüllen beeilen ^^
> 
> PS: anschalten , und gleich nachkippen ^^.........



Mein Kreislauf kommt deinem fast gleich und bei mir dauert das Entlüften einiges Länger.
Da die DDC-1T so stark is das sie die Luft aus dem AGB gleich wieder ansaugt und das auch mit dem Alphacool Cape Cyclone 150.



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Mal zum befüllen, etc :
> 
> Ist es so richtig ?
> 
> ...



Ich machs so.
Als erste wie du schon geschrieben hast den AGB mit Wasserbefüllen, aber am bessten solang bis der nicht mehr gluckert nebenbei gleich mal nach Lecks kucken. Nicht das es an der Pumpe rausläuft und du grillst deine Pumpe.
Dann Pumpe anschalten bis der AGB fast leer ist und dann wieder vollmachen. Das geht je nach Kreislauf ein Paar mal so.
Bis halt am Rücklauf das Wasser wieder heraus kommt, dann den AGB 2/3 - 3/4 voll mit Kühlfüssigkeit füllen.
Dann das Gehäuse schütteln an den Schläuchen wacklen, aber auf Passen das Die Pumpe nicht gleich wieder die Luft im AGB ansaugt, also zwischen drin die Pumpe mal aus und anschalten.
Am bessten legt du deinen PC vor dem Befüllen mit Küchenpapier aus.

Ach ja deine Komponenten solltes du vor dem Verbauen Spülen.


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Mal zum befüllen, etc :
> 
> Ist es so richtig ?
> 
> ...



bei der Laiing brauchst du nichts hin und her bewegen ,   ansonsten passt es


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Dann wäre das geklärt, thx


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



On/OFF schrieb:


> bei der Laiing brauchst du nichts hin und her bewegen ,   ansonsten passt es



LOL. Ich kann noch jede Menge Luft aus meinem Sys begeben durch Schütteln, wenn es Frisch befüllt worden ist. 
UND ICH HAB AUCH NE LAING, die ja angeblich kaput is da se ja lauter als meine HDDs is, die aber  ja nur 115 l/h durch meinen Kreislauf befördert.

Infinity schau mal in meinen Vorletzten Post. Ich hab da etwas Text hinein editiert.


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

schütteln was eher sarkastisch gemeint ^^....    man man man 1989


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



> Bis halt am Rücklauf das Wasser wieder heraus kommt,



Was ist für dich der Rücklauf ?


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

So bestellen, ja / nein ?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Was ist für dich der Rücklauf ?



Der Anschluss an dem das Wasser zurück in den AGB fließt. 

Zur Bestellfrage. Ja du kannst so bestellen.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Okay, danke. 

In 3 Wochen melde ich mich nochmal, dann wird endlich bestellt..


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Eine Frage doch noch:

Bei der Pumpe steht : 
Anschlüsse: 2x 1/4" Schlauchanschluss

Passen da die Schläuche/Schlauctüllen überhaupt ?


----------



## Madz (14. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ja, passt. 


@ Infinity

Für dich gelten die Forenregeln übrigens auch.* Doppelposts sind nicht erwünscht.*

Beim Befüllen solltesn du unbedingt Handtücher unter die Anschlüsse legen, unter denen sich Hardware befindet. Falls etwas undicht sein sollte, hast du so weniger Probleme.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Okay danke 

Zum Thema Doppelpost :

Meinen Beitrag kann ich doch nur 10 Minuten lang editieren ?
Oder was das in einem anderen Forum ? Das kann natürlich sein 

Sorry, kommt jedenfalls nicht wieder vor


----------



## Madz (15. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Nein, Beiträge kann man jederzeit editieren.


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Habe jetzt beschlossen, meine GTX260 mit in den Kreislauf
einzubeziehen.

Es ist eine Gainward GeForce GTX260, in 65nm gefertigt
und mit 216 SPs. Gekauft wurde die Karte Weihnachten 2008. Dieser Kühler sollte passen, oder ?  

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC260/275/285 GTX - GW - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-FC260/275/285 GTX - GW - Acetal 12250

Würde dann noch einen dünnen Dual Radi in den Deckel 
montieren, den Kreislauf stelle ich mir folgendermaßen vor:

AGB-Pumpe-Triple Radi-GPU-NB-Dual Radi-CPU-AGB

So in Ordnung ?
Habe ein bisschen was getauscht etc.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Der hier passt auch und lässt sich auf die nächste Graka umrüsten:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK GPU-X G200 Watercool HK GPU-X2 Nvidia G200 12169

Ach du ********:eek:... schlechte und dann noch dazu mit 2000u/min LÜfter. Wieso keine Noiseblocker Xl1? Die sind super. 

Die 20€ für die zwei Liter Fertigmische sparst du dir auch, indem du G48 aus dem Autozubehör kaufst.

So ist der Korb besser:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## On/OFF (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

@ Infinity 

Denk dran,  deine erste Auswahl war völlig in Ordnung !

evtl die Laing-Pro-AGB dazu , und ein paar vorgeschlagene Kleinteile . 

....... ansonsten hat es gepasst!

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ich wollte eigentlich schon weiße Lüfter.
Und zu den 2000 RPM: Die werden eh @7 V laufen,
also im 24/7 Betrieb.

Ich habe bisher nichts schlechtes über die gehört,
die 1000 RPM Version ist leider nicht lieferbar.

Naja, dann halt so:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

leuchten die Noiseblocker sehr stark, ich wollte eigentlich
keinen allzu hellen Innenraum mehr, das solle auf LANs etc. von
den Kalthoden übernommen werden.


----------



## On/OFF (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

schau mal was es bei Noiseblocker so um die 1000 rpm gibt 

PS: die sind sehr leise , was du machen kannst ist sie lackieren ^^ , wenn du unbedingt weiße willst. 

mfg


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

hast du dir die anderen Änderungen in meinem Warenkorb angesehen? Die WLP war nicht zwar gut, aber MX3 ist besser.
Fertigmische flog raus etc....


----------



## weizenleiche (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Gibts da nicht auch Lüfter von Enermax? die sind doch weiß und gehen halbwechs...

Edit:
Gibts da leider nur als PWM, außerdem nur 120...
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-UCCL12-PWM---white-LED---120x120x25mm--.html


----------



## On/OFF (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Willst du wirklich Tüllen nehmen ? anstatt den Black-nickel  Schraubanschlüssen?

nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Was spricht gegen das fertiggemisch ? Ich habe wenig Lust darauf,
noch destiliertes Wasser besorgen zu müssen. Die Pumpe 
bleibt, es ging um den GPU-Kühler 



> Willst du wirklich Tüllen nehmen ? anstatt den Black-nickel  Schraubanschlüssen?
> 
> nicht wirklich oder?



Doch, eigentlich schon. Ich finde die Tüllen iwie 
geiler, weil der Schlauch dann nicht von den
Haltern verkatscht wird


----------



## On/OFF (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

@Madz , dein Warenkorb ! , ist aber nicht seiner !


Du kannst dir kaufen was du willst......... auch wenn es Rotz ist


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Das Fertigmische unverschämt teuer ist. Mit 10€ G48 mischst du 35l destilliertes Wasser an. 


Den Tempsensor habe ich in den Korb, weil die Scythe Steuerung dann automatisch nach Wassertemperaur steuern kann. 

Die Laing habe ich raus und gegen Laing und AC-Austauschdeckel getauscht. Damit hast du mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten und mehr Durchfluss.


----------



## weizenleiche (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



On/OFF schrieb:


> @Madz , dein Warenkorb ! , ist aber nicht seiner !
> 
> 
> Du kannst dir kaufen was du willst.........


 
Hallo? Er berät nur was der Herr besser machen kann und weist nochmal darauf hin O.o

Auch von mir nochma, da anscheinend übersehen:

@Infin1ty 
Weiße 120mm gibts von Enermax Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - white LED ( 120x120x25mm ) Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - white LED ( 120x120x25mm ) 78152


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Nehme dann den Tempsensor noch in den Warenkorb mit 
rein. Macht sich der erhöhte Durchfluss überhaupt bemerkbarm
ich fand den Plexi-Deckel geiler 

@AirKnight:

Danke für den Tipp, werde aber jetzt Noiseblocker nehmen

Und es wird auf den Watercool Kühler gewechselt, wegen des möglichen Umbaus auf
die nächste Kartengeneration.

Lässt sich der eigentlich auch auf ATI umbauen, wollte, wenn die Karte raus ist, eventuell auf 5850/70
umsteigen, aber erst in ca. nem halbem Jahr oder so.


----------



## On/OFF (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Am Besten @ Infinitiy liest du dir es nochmal von Anfang an durch. 

Und nimm Fertigmische , wer brauch 35 Liter ? , bei mir gehn max 1,7Liter rein , Fertigmische ^^

Airknight , vielleicht solltest du dir auch nochmal alles durchlesen


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Nicht in den Temps. Aber da du ja so gerne weiss magst:


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - White Acetal Aufsatz EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - White Acetal Aufsatz 52134

Reduziert auch nochmal die Lautstärke der Pumpe.

@ ON/OFF

Geh mal spielen und lass uns in Ruhe!


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Danke für den Tipp, wird berücksichtigt. 

Ich steh eigentlich nicht so auf weiß, das würde aber
zu meinem schwarzen Sleeve (MDCP-X, keine Frage )
passen 

So siehts aus: *Warenkorb geändert*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



> Und es wird auf den Watercool Kühler gewechselt, wegen des möglichen Umbaus auf
> die nächste Kartengeneration.
> 
> Lässt sich der eigentlich auch auf ATI umbauen, wollte, wenn die Karte raus ist, eventuell auf 5850/70
> umsteigen, aber erst in ca. nem halbem Jahr oder so.


Es ist sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich, daß sich der Kühler umbauen lässt. An der Kühlerserie hat Watercool sehr lange gefeilt und an der 58XX Reihe kommen sie nicht vorbei.
Es muss ja nur der Boden getauscht werden(30-40€). Der Deckel des Kühlers bleibt erhalten.


----------



## On/OFF (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Okay , ich sag nichts mehr ^^ , bin gespannt auf deinen Warenkorb .......!

Ich habs , dir gesagt ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Hier nochmal:

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/5819044c1c02154274eb8d851bb0d47a


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Den Katalog kannst du dir sparen. Im Internet gibt es mehr und übersichtlicher.


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Schaden kann er aber nicht, und 2 Euro zahl ich gern,
wenn ich was suche, muss ich nicht immer an den PC


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Hmm, eigentlich isses gut und wir hatten das schon, aber ich würde echt den Quad Radi nehmen, mehr Fläche= mehr Leistung= langsamere Lüfterdrehzahl= weniger Lärm.


----------



## On/OFF (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Viel Spaß mit den Tüllen !

Pro : Tüllen gehen evtl sehr gut drauf ...

Contra : aber sehr schwer wieder ab bei kleinen Abweichungen der Durchmesser bzw brauchst du ........ Schlauchschellen . Wenn es Hart  auf Hart kommt , musst  du den Schlauch mit einem Fön lösen . Das dazu zum schnellen ein und Ausbau.


Schraubanschlüsse :   da fällt sowas komplett weg . Sagt der Name ja schon ^^ .

Schlauch in der richtigen Grösse kaufen draufdrehn fertig - paar mm hin oder her . Zum Lösen des Schlauches brauchst du kein Fön und Co .

Stellt dir vor du willst rumbasteln , und musst erst mal eine Fönaktion starten omg .   Schraubanschlüsse aufdrehn und fertig . Ohne komisch anschaubare Schlauchschellen .   Von der Optik ganz zu schweigen.
Oder dieses Zenario : Du willst im laufendem Betrieb was nachschauen , bleibst hängen an einer Tülle und reisst den Schlauch ab ..........



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



> Wenn es Hart auf Hart kommt , musst du den Schlauch mit einem Fön lösen . Das dazu zum schnellen ein und Ausbau.





> Oder dieses Zenario : Du willst im laufendem Betrieb was nachschauen , bleibst hängen an einer Tülle und reisst den Schlauch ab ..........




Kann es sein, dass du grundsätzlich gegen die Ansichten anderer
Leute bist ?


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



> Contra : aber sehr schwer wieder ab bei kleinen Abweichungen der Durchmesser bzw brauchst du ........ Schlauchschellen . Wenn es Hart auf Hart kommt , musst du den Schlauch mit einem Fön lösen . Das dazu zum schnellen ein und Ausbau.


Du solltest Dramatikdrehbuchregie führen, dann hättest du wenigstens eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung..... Es ist aber stark zu bezweifeln, daß irgendjemand deine geistigen Flatulenzen lesen will. Sie stören ja hier schon.


Ein Cutter oder scharfes Messer löst das Problem wunderbar. 



> Oder dieses Zenario : Du willst im laufendem Betrieb was nachschauen , bleibst hängen an einer Tülle und reisst den Schlauch ab ..........


Beim Hängenbleiben passiert... NICHTS. Ehe du da den Schlauch abreisst musst du schon ordentlich ziehen. SEHR ordentlich.


> Schlauch in der richtigen Grösse kaufen draufdrehn fertig - paar mm hin oder her . Zum Lösen des Schlauches brauchst du kein Fön und Co .


Und sich mit Pech die Finger wund schrauben. (muss nicht, kann aber)


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



> Hmm, eigentlich isses gut und wir hatten das schon, aber ich würde echt den Quad Radi nehmen, mehr Fläche= mehr Leistung= langsamere Lüfterdrehzahl= weniger Lärm.



Sollten die Temps nicht gleich sein ?

1 * Quad = 1 * Triple + 1* Dual Slim 

Außerdem, auch wenn der Durchfluss hoch ist, ist ein Zwischenradi
nicht besser ?


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Grob überschlagen kann man sagen, daß ein XSPC/Thermochill/Feser 120er (also ein teil vom Quad) so gut ist, wie ein mittelmässiger Dual. Und wo der Radi ist, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Okay, dann mach ich es so :
*Änderung:

* http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/208801406def982f5b80e731aef6cc97


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Hau das Klettband mal raus!


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ich wollte mit dem Klettband das Shoggy Sandwich am Gehäuse befestigen.

Wie mache ich eigenlich am besten den Radi fest ?
Hier im Forum hat ihn einer im TJ-07 mit Dämmmatten
befestigt, ein anderer mit Winkeln. Meint ihr, dass hält
auch mit den Matten oder Heißklebe (im Notfall )


----------



## On/OFF (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du grundsätzlich gegen die Ansichten anderer
> Leute bist ?



Ich wollte dich nur vor unützen Ausgaben bewahren , aber egal . 
Und dir die Vor-und Nachteile aufzeigen.   sorry


Aber DEINEN WARENkorb will ich sehn ^^


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



> Wie mache ich eigenlich am besten den Radi fest ?
> Hier im Forum hat ihn einer im TJ-07 mit Dämmmatten
> befestigt, ein anderer mit Winkeln. Meint ihr, dass hält
> auch mit den Matten oder Heißklebe (im Notfall )



Silverstone TJ07 - Der Ultimative Sammelthread (bitte vorher Post#1 lesen) Teil 5 - Forum de Luxx

Heisskleber wird nicht halten. Eher Tesa Spiegelklebeband. (hält 25kg)


> Ich wollte dich nur vor unützen Ausgaben bewahren , aber egal .


Oh du Samariter.


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Was meinst du, wie kann ich diese "Euro Boxen"
am besten befestigen ? Mit Spiegelband oder was ?

Ich glaube, ich werde den Radi mit Schaumstoff einklemmen.


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Mit Tesa Spiegelklebeband hab ich schon ein paarmal Radis befestigt. Das Zeug klebt enorm fest.


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Hm, habe im TJ-07 Thread gerade gelesen, dass die 
die lüfterblende in der linken Seite nur für 3 Lüfter Platz
bietet. Was mach ich da ? Das ding zu vergrößern,
traue ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht zu, das ist ein 300 Euro Gehäuse


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Kannst du auch bei einem Schlosser in deiner Nähe machen lassen. Sowas kostet vielleicht 20-30€. Und wenn sie was kaputt machen, haften sie. ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Wenn ich mir die Seite mal so ansehe, und mir 2 weitere Lüfter
denke, könnte es klappen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit den Tüllen !
> ...
> Oder dieses Zenario : Du willst im laufendem Betrieb was nachschauen , bleibst hängen an einer Tülle und reisst den Schlauch ab ..........



Ich hab mal Probe auf Exempel gemacht und meinen Mora2Pro incl. Lüfterblende voll bestückt und belüllt am Schlauch (DD 16/10) befestigt mit Perfect Seal Tüllen hoch gehoben und geschüttelt, das Ergebniss es ist überhaupt nix passiert.

 @ Infinyti lass dir nix von dem Sagen. Ich hatte schon mal wo anders mit dem Streit.


----------



## Infin1ty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Naja, ich werde langsam mal ins Bett gehen, schreibe Dienstag Mathe
und kann morgen und Sonntag ordentlich lernen.

Dank einer tollen Idee meiner Mutter entscheidet die Note
darüber, ob ich mir von *meinem* Geld die WAKÜ 
kaufen darf 

Und die Woche darauf schreiben wir noch Französisch, 
ebenfalls entscheident 
Bin zumindest bei Mathe aber zuversichtlich, eure Arbeit ist also nicht umsonst gewesen


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Probe auf Exempel gemacht und meinen Mora2Pro incl. Lüfterblende voll bestückt und belüllt am Schlauch (DD 16/10) befestigt mit Perfect Seal Tüllen hoch gehoben und geschüttelt, das Ergebniss es ist überhaupt nix passiert.
> 
> @ Infinyti lass dir nix von dem Sagen. Ich hatte schon mal wo anders mit dem Streit.


Andre (Chef von Anfi-tec.de) hat ON/OFFS Ergüsse in diesem Thread vorhin auch verfolgt. Im ICQ meinte er nur" Ich kann mcih sicher daran aufhängen, ohne daß der Schlauch von der Tülle reisst."

Naja, wir wollen ja noch mehr gute Kühler von ihm, deswegen ist der Test mit dem Mora (~6,5kg) schon ein guter Anfang und zeigt mehr als deutlich, wie sicher Tüllen sind.


----------



## On/OFF (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Probe auf Exempel gemacht und meinen Mora2Pro incl. Lüfterblende voll bestückt und belüllt am Schlauch (DD 16/10) befestigt mit Perfect Seal Tüllen hoch gehoben und geschüttelt, das Ergebniss es ist überhaupt nix passiert.
> 
> @ Infinyti lass dir nix von dem Sagen. Ich hatte schon mal wo anders mit dem Streit.




Naja , das ist ja das Sinnlose an Tüllen , da ist nichts mit schnell mal was umbauen. Wie Madz es immer den Usern weis machen will !  

Musst halt wie Madz sagt , und sich damit widerspricht : den Schlauch abschneiden ( *und damit kürzen* !)  , und danach die Tülle mit einem Cuttermesser bearbeiten ,
Oder halt die Fönacktion starten  lol ......

@ Infinity , Hör nicht auf die und lass dir die Tüllen nicht aufschwatzen.

PS: und lass das Klettband drin! Wie du schon sagtest : um das shoggi zu befestigen , und auf dem Shoggi auch noch die Pumpe.

So war es sehrgut :
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_ca...906992f06452be


----------



## Madz (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*



> Musst halt wie Madz sagt , und sich damit widerspricht : den Schlauch abschneiden , und danach die Tülle mit einem Cuttermesser bearbeiten ,
> Oder halt die Fönacktion starten lol ......


Ich weiss ja nicht was du für Messer hast, aber der "Aufwand" hat gerade mal einen Umfang von 10-20 Sekunden. Wenn man natürlich versucht mit der 20 Jahre alten Klinge von  Ommas Hornhautschneider zu hantieren, kann es nicht klappen.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Die Mosfets sollen auch mitgekühlt werden,
da das Board sonst irgendwie "unvollständig"
wirkt 

Mehr Geld möchte ich auf keinen Fall ausgeben, komme jetzt 
auf 1.025,93 € 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Ach ja, und ich hätte ganz gerne eine Möglichkeit, ohne
das Wasser abzulassen, z.b. das Mainboard auszubauen.

Gibt es da vll. Ventile, also ich drehe das Ventil zu, und kann dann
den Schlauch abziehen.

AGB-Pumpe-Quad Radi-GPU-_Ventil_-NB-CPU-Mosfet 1-Mosfet 2

Der hier müsste sich eigentlich eignen, oder ?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5509_2-Wege-Kugelhahn-Messing-G1-4-Typ-2.html

Oder wäre es besser, den Schlauch an der Stelle mit Kabelbinder und z.B. einem Stück holz
abzuklemmen ?


----------



## On/OFF (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

@ Infinity 

1000 Tacken , du musst wirklich gute Noten haben , was ich bei deinem jetzigen Warenkorb bezweifle ^^^^

Tausch mal die Pumpe Gegen eine Laing Pro-AGB ( rein der Optik wegen, du hast ne Scheibe ), und nimm dafür Schraubanschlüsse deiner ersten Wahl . Die erste Intuition ist die Beste .

PS: vorgeschlagene Kleinteile sind soweit okay


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Habe vor, folgendermaßen zu bestellen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Zu den Lüftern:
Die Noiseblocker für den Radi, die weißen fürs 
Gehäuse. 

Der Radi wird mit dem Halter verschraubt, dieser wird an den Boden 
geklebt.

Alles i.O. ?


----------



## Madz (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Leider kann ich durch den AT Serverumzg den Warenkorb nicht ansehen.

Machst du mal einen Screenshot?


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

In 3 Screenshots aufgeteilt 

1000 Euro... Nicht Schlecht


----------



## Madz (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ich würde nur eine SOrte Lüfter nehmen. So hats du eine homogene Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Naja, ich würde den Innenrenraum oben gerne weiß beleuchten,
da würden die NBs leider nicht hinpassen.

Und leise sind die Fractal Designs alle mal.


----------



## Madz (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Warte doch auf die neue Noiseblocker Serie. Die ist 100% Schwarz.


----------



## XFX-Rocker (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Man 1000€ Wakü manoman Fr3@k  ... würde auch auf die neuen NB warten


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Warten ? Nein, danke, das ist nicht so meine Stärke 

Dann wird der Innenraum eben doch blau.

Hoffe, du kannst den Korb diesmal sehen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter​


----------



## Madz (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Nein, ich seh immer noch das dämliche Wartungsarbeiten Schild.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Mhm, Mist.

Der Warenkorb ist geblieben, nur die Lüfter sind
jetzt wieder NBs. Also 6 Mal 120er NBs und 2 mal 92er,
außerdem blaue Kaltoden.

Habe meine Mutter ein wenig vollgelabert,
darf die WAKÜ nach der Mathe Arbeit
überübermorgen bestellen


----------



## Madz (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Schick die Liste mal an Info@auquatuning.de und Frag nach Rabatt. Bei dem Betrag muss was drin sein.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Okay, danke für den Tipp 

Bin nicht bei Aquatuning angemeldet, mach ich mal kurz.

Hoffe nur, die können den Warenkorb ansehen.

"Hallo Aquatuning Team"
oder lieber
"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren"

Nimms mir die Frage nicht übel


----------



## Madz (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Nein, schreib eine Mail an AT. Also vernünftiges Anschreiben und den Warenkorb verlinken.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

So okay ?



Spoiler



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


Da ich im Verlauf der nächsten Woche eine  Bestellung bei Ihnen tätigen werde,
und diese einen gewissen Warenwert hat, würde ich  gerne in Erfahrung bringen,
ob es eine Möglichkeit auf Rabatt  gäbe.

Dies ist mein gespeicherter Warenkorb, ich hoffen,  Sie können ihn lesen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Daniel Mahr


----------



## Madz (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ja, passt.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Okay, danke


----------



## Infin1ty (21. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Weiß jemand, wie schnell Aquatuning normalerweise antwortet, 
habe immer noch keine Antwort erhalten, habe an 
_info@aquatuning.de_ geschrieben


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Hallo Infin1ty!

Mein Kollege Herr Klassen nimmt sich deiner Bestellung an, der schreibt dir gleich per Mail.

Gib ihm 5min


----------



## Infin1ty (21. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Okay, vielen dank


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Vielleicht auch 10, der Telefoniert gerade...


----------



## Infin1ty (21. September 2009)

*AW: Infin1ty`s Erste WAKÜ*

Ich habe zeit, bestellen kann ich frühestens donnerstag


----------

